

Finally, Education Technology based on real research - cicero
http://anniemurphypaul.com/2013/01/finally-tech-products-based-on-real-research-from-the-science-of-learning/

======
Turing_Machine
"The amount of information we need to retain is growing rapidly"

Like the capital of Maryland? I would argue that the need to retain that type
of information is in rapid decline, not rapid growth.

The likelihood of me needing to know the capital of Maryland in a situation
where I don't have access to Google is minute.

Seriously, I have computers and books to offload this type of trivial
information.

That said, I learned the state capitals in third grade and do and still
remember them. I just question whether that was a good use of my prime
learning years.

------
tokenadult
I like this author a lot. The original article she cites

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21628965.000-app-
for-q...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21628965.000-app-for-quizzing-
your-way-to-being-a-mastermind.html)

was submitted to HN (no comments) a little while ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4993060>

after I saw the author post it to Facebook, where she is my friend. We may as
well discuss the report here in this thread.

------
kylemathews
Uhhhh... there's a gazillion products based on "spaced repetition" -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>

~~~
cicero
"I haven’t seen any commercial products that put together _all_ these
different things" (emphasis mine). There appears to be more to Cerego than
simple spaced repetition, but I can't tell exactly what right now because it
is in limited beta.

I used "Mental Case" on the iPhone a few years ago, and it had a simple
implementation of spaced repetition, but it did not adjust itself to my
progress very well. I would like to find something better; if you know of
anything specific besides the Wikipedia article, please post it.

